# anarchist survey - complete with pie charts n stuff



## cantsin (Feb 27, 2012)

not sure where this should go , but too much fun not to share : http://www.anarchistsurvey.com/results/#Q56


----------



## weepiper (Feb 27, 2012)

the freeform answers are gold


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2012)

weepiper said:


> the freeform answers are gold


 
belters

​ 


> fucked, self-opinionated neo conservative classless baby boomer hippies​
> anarchism is a petit-bourgeois deviation​
> wingnut new agers ​​Lazy, mindless splitters. (about Insurrectionary anarchism Platformism Anarcho-Syndicalism 'anarcho'-capitalism Christian Anarchism)​
> all struggle EXCEPT animal liberation are interlinked...animal liberation is absurd.​​


 

and my personal favourite​ 


> violence against degenerate lumpen-anarchism is not only acceptable, but it is the duty of the professional revolutionary vanguard to relish and take joy in it ​


----------



## Libertad (Feb 27, 2012)

> violence against degenerate lumpen-anarchism is not only acceptable, but it is the duty of the professional revolutionary vanguard to relish and take joy in it


 ffs


----------



## weepiper (Feb 27, 2012)

Libertad said:


> ffs


 
well, 65.5% of anarchists _are_ from the middle classes.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 27, 2012)

> We have 182 pure 'anarcho'-capitalists.


Off you fuck then.


----------



## JHE (Feb 27, 2012)

In summary:  Anarchism is mostly a game for boys and young men.  The bulk are white.  A third of them are 'spiritual'.  Some of them love capitalism - though, to be fair, most don't.  The age profile suggests that most of them grow out of it.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2012)

JHE said:


> In summary: Anarchism is mostly a game for boys and young men. The bulk are white. A third of them are 'spiritual'. Some of them love capitalism - though, to be fair, most don't. The age profile suggests that most of them grow out of it.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 27, 2012)

JHE said:


> In summary: Anarchism is mostly a game for boys and young men. The bulk are white. A third of them are 'spiritual'. Some of them love capitalism - though, to be fair, most don't. The age profile suggests that most of them grow out of it.


yeah not like socialism at all!!!!!


----------



## krink (Feb 28, 2012)

this is old news, i remember this being discussed a couple of years ago and in internet years that makes this survey like the equivalent of a cave painting or something


----------



## cantsin (Feb 28, 2012)

JHE said:


> In summary: Anarchism is mostly a game for boys and young men. The bulk are white. A third of them are 'spiritual'. Some of them love capitalism - though, to be fair, most don't. The age profile suggests that most of them grow out of it.


 


JHE said:


> In summary: Anarchism is mostly a game for boys and young men. The bulk are white. A third of them are 'spiritual'. Some of them love capitalism - though, to be fair, most don't. The age profile suggests that most of them grow out of it.


 
not that I give a flying,  but the inclusion of 'anarcho capitalists' is ridiculous ( and skews the survey, fwiw)  like having 'sausage eaters' in a vegetarian survey - they're not vegetarians .


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 28, 2012)

> i get sick if i don't eat animal protein, how can i smash the state if i'm too tired to get out of bed?​​


​ 
​


----------



## Random (Feb 28, 2012)

'Aragorn'


----------



## kabbes (Feb 28, 2012)

JHE said:


> In summary: Anarchism is mostly a game for boys and young men. The bulk are white. A third of them are 'spiritual'. Some of them love capitalism - though, to be fair, most don't. The age profile suggests that most of them grow out of it.


_Middle-class, university-educated_ middle class white young men.  A lot of whom generically like spiritualism and Buddhism.

None of which means they are wrong.

Of course, there are is a hell of a lot of diversity of opinion trapped by that survey.  Some respondents seem to be almost diametrically opposed to each other.  I'm not sure what conclusions can usefully be drawn.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 28, 2012)

Excellent responses.  I having one.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2012)

Not a mention of urban in Q44, so clearly not enough baby eating has been going on of late


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 28, 2012)

Overwhelmingly white male straight and middle class. Even the Tories are  more diverse


----------



## JHE (Feb 28, 2012)

I think class is particularly difficult here.  Self-definitions are used in the survey.  Many of the respondents are American.  Many Americans use the term 'middle-class' in a way that is very different from the way it's used in Britain - it's a broader (even broader) category there.  It is quite possible that many of the 'middle-class' Anarcho-Yanks are people I'd count as members of the working class.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, this _is_ a problem.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 28, 2012)

JHE said:


> I think class is particularly difficult here. Self-definitions are used in the survey. Many of the respondents are American. Many Americans use the term 'middle-class' in a way that is very different from the way it's used in Britain - it's a broader (even broader) category there. It is quite possible that many of the 'middle-class' Anarcho-Yanks are people I'd count as members of the working class.


 
Quite possibly, but lets face it in reality most anarchists whether we like it or not  are   middle class.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking at Q.3 and the age distribution, I am apparently not part of the 99%, but rather the 10.3%


----------

